# PB channel cat



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I know it is small compared to most of the fish posted here, but I caught my personal best Channel Catfish last night. He was 33 inches and weight 11lbs, a small feat accomplished for me, hopefully the beginning of many in my catfishing career. Fished from 8pm to 8am and ended the night with 8 fish, and missed probably 20 more. A great night. I am going to start trying some new things to try and get a better hookup ratio. Thanks for taking the time to read.



















Letting him go to swim again!









[/U]


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that's a NICE Channel. In Ohio 10# + Channels are NOT as common as folks lead a person to beleive. It's sort of like all those 5-6# Bass that people catch, as in those 5-6# Bass are really 3#'s. Alot of those 10#+ Channels are really 7 #'s. It's good to see a legit pic of a 10#+ Channel.... Congrats man.

Crop that pic, take it to Walmart and frame it. Great pic!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Man that's a NICE Channel. In Ohio 10# + Channels are NOT as common as folks lead a person to beleive. It's sort of like all those 5-6# Bass that people catch, as in those 5-6# Bass are really 3#'s. Alot of those 10#+ Channels are really 7 #'s. It's good to see a legit pic of a 10#+ Channel.... Congrats man.
> 
> Crop that pic, take it to Walmart and frame it. Great pic!


agreed! love that pic with a Pistola on your waist!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Quick question guys. Why don't I see his picture or link to a picture. I am on a company computer. Is security the problem?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish man, but i would watch puting a 6500 on the ground with the handle down thats a easy way of lossing a nice rod and reel, always keep the handles up in the air. Congrats agin, nice channel. one small bump on the pole or reel and it could easly engage and not free spool.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure looks like a trophy to me! Congrats on the PB.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments fellas, and I do plan on getting a framed picture of it. And I am not sure I understand the problem of having the handle on the ground?? Couldnt it get bumped and engage the reel either way??


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice channel!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

One quick jerk from a channel and it could easly engage the reel, ive seen it done before, luckly my buddy was quick on his toes


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

traphunter said:


> Thanks for the comments fellas, and I do plan on getting a framed picture of it. And I am not sure I understand the problem of having the handle on the ground?? Couldnt it get bumped and engage the reel either way??


if you have the older abu's like i do that is not a worry. these newer abu's (early 90's to present) have that @%#$!%#%@ instant anti-reverse and yes sometimes the slightest bump, and even a screaming clicker will engage the reel!


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

nice fish! the biggest channel ive caught was at most 5 pounds, and thats probably not even right, probably more like 3. nice work!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> if you have the older abu's like i do that is not a worry. these newer abu's (early 90's to present) have that @%#$!%#%@ instant anti-reverse and yes sometimes the slightest bump, and even a screaming clicker will engage the reel!


Alright, never really though much about that. Thanks guys for enlightening me, will definatly be more careful about that from now on!!

And thanks for all of the comments everyone. Have Fri-Mon off and will be at it hard again!!


----------

